More than 70% of Americans are “unhappy, uninspired and disengaged” at work - Raj7k
======
taprun
Here's a source from 2013 with the 70% number:
[https://www.cbsnews.com/news/study-most-americans-unhappy-
at...](https://www.cbsnews.com/news/study-most-americans-unhappy-at-work/)

------
arthurcolle
Source?

EDIT: Surprising its not closer to 90%

~~~
itronitron
they AND'ed the three criteria which may explain the lower percentage, if you
just consider uninspired then yeah 90%, but some of the uninspired may not be
unhappy

~~~
arthurcolle
but wheres the SOURCE?

